

Ask HN: tech ebooks explained for non-developers - palidanx

After writing my first Introduction to Amazon Web Services Ebook (shameless plug - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;HGlv ), I&#x27;ve been thinking of writing a series of tech ebooks for non-developers.  In particular for account managers and project managers.<p>The book would be focused in explaining things in plain speak.  There would be additional information on the complexity of a topic, and how time it might take for a developer to explain something.<p>Some ideas that come to the forefront<p>+ Introduction to enterprise architecture: An overview of mvc architecture, what a server is, and basic enterprise concepts (the &#x27;ilities)<p>So any ideas or thoughts on this?
======
caw
I'd also include something like:

+Overview of cloud, when to use it, when to not

+Trade offs of different architectures (client only, client/server, web,...)

+High availability - how much you really need, how it adds time and cost to
development

+Proper metrics to track in a software project

+Intro to agile (without turning it into an Agile handbook) in order to
explain what's happening within the development team

+Packaging. I don't mean like physical packaging, I mean packaging for
deployment -- documentation for admins, for users, support model, etc

